# RAF Coastal Command Losses of the Second World War Volume 1....



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2013)

.....Aircraft and Crew Losses 1939-1941 by Ross McNeill....

Great book, but where is Volume 2 and 3, does anyone know??


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe somewhere between Volume 1 and Volume 4. I'll get me coat .....


----------

